# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Terminologjia kompjuterike në Shqipëri dhe në Kosovë

## andrida

A ka ndonjë dallim në përdorimin e termave kompjuterikë në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri? Si i përdorni termat e mëposhtëm:
accept
attachment
cancel
database
file
option 
provider
router
web browser
shortcut

----------


## Neteorm

Nuk besoj se ka...

----------


## aimilius

edhe mund te kete pasi dhe ne shqiperi nuk kemi nje gjuhe standarte informatike
dhe secili perdor perkthimet apo sesi t'i vije

accept	pranoj
attachement	bashkëngjitje
cancel	anulim
database	baza e të dhënave, databazë
file	skedar
option	opsion
router	ruter, shpërndarës
web browser	shfletues
shortcut	shkurtesë

----------

